# yes another DP thread



## WriteON (Oct 7, 2017)

The hunt is on. First choice is a bench top. Floor is not out of the question. I have to do some rearranging. I could probably buy an inexpensive basic 8" and be happy forever. Only want it for stopper blanks..maybe a pepper mill. 
My question...what do you have. What are you doing with it. Would you buy the same again or upgrade. I'm not on a budget but don't want to spend needlessly. Thanks, Frank


----------



## JimB (Oct 7, 2017)

For bottle stoppers I drill the blank on my lathe (I have a bench top DP but don't use it for stoppers) because I can then tap it while still on the lathe so it screws onto my stopper mandrel and also screws onto the stopper hardware.

I've never made a pepper mill but I believe it is better to drill on the lathe because you will use more than one size drill bit in the same hole to accommodate the mechanism and the lathe is better to keep everything lined up properly.

Of course I could be totally wrong...


----------



## WriteON (Oct 7, 2017)

JimB said:


> Of course I could be totally wrong...



Not wrong at all. I'm currently lathe drilling and enjoying the success of it. Just bored and want a DP.


----------



## Talltim (Oct 7, 2017)

I got a WEN bench top and regret not spending more.  My main thing I would want is more spindle travel. I would look for at least four inches. It is s pain readjusting the blank mid drill. 

More times in my life I have regretted not spending enough  and not getting what I really needed than buying nicer than I needed.


----------



## magpens (Oct 7, 2017)

Drilling on the lathe is the best way to go. . Since I starting doing that I've never used my DP.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 7, 2017)

I took this entire post out of context up to the last paragraph...


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 7, 2017)

I have this one, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FB74WO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
It is a large benchtop, the only con is the handle, I am used to a round knob this one has a cast iron handle.  I had I on my bench, but it is so big I built a stand about 18 inches high and it sits on that.  Size wise I would call it a short floor model.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 8, 2017)

dogcatcher said:


> I have this one, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FB74WO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It is a large benchtop, the only con is the handle, I am used to a round knob this one has a cast iron handle.  I had I on my bench, but it is so big I built a stand about 18 inches high and it sits on that.  Size wise I would call it a short floor model.



Interesting. I prefer a bench top for the reason of weight. Moving and setting up. I cannot handle heavy items. As I think about everything if I bought a bench top I'd most likely have to get a stand as the benches are crowded. That being the case a floor model would be easier to set up with some help. 

Here's the laugh of the day... I was in Home Depot years ago asking about DP's. The salesman shows me few and says the are floor models. I reply I don't want something off the floor I want brand new in box. I ask if they were returned and Open Box items. He cracks up and explains there are Floor Models and BenchTop models. I then realize I would never be a guest on Tool Time.

Just curious...Do you guys bolt your floor DP into the ground. How stable/unstable are they.

How about some opinions on these
https://www.cpojettools.com/jet-716...MIt9zQk7Dh1gIVyh6GCh2rTQM5EAQYASABEgK8hvD_BwE
https://www.acetool.com/JET-707300-...MIt9zQk7Dh1gIVyh6GCh2rTQM5EAQYBSABEgISqfD_BwE

  How are Wen products?  https://www.amazon.com/WEN-4214-12-Inch-Variable-Speed/dp/B00HQONFY6


----------



## Talltim (Oct 8, 2017)

I have the smaller WEN.  I would class it as very average.  

The table seems to have a little flex to it when drilling pressure is exerted on it.  This can cause a very slight non concentric hole at the top.  

It is a "get by" DP.  The sorrow of buying cheap has lingered. 

When money loosens up a bit I am going to on lathe drilling.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 8, 2017)

For a floor standing press, the Porter-Cable that Lowe's has gets good reviews from several of the woodworking sites/forums. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-8-Amp-12-Speed-Floor-Drill-Press/1000132463


----------



## KenV (Oct 8, 2017)

Have you thought about moving to a mill-drill???

Heavy duty bearings and shaft.  Higher precision, solid connection of chuck and shaft.  Handles lateral loads well.   

Would work with cues too


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 8, 2017)

Talltim said:


> I am going to on lathe drilling.



I do the same on the drill press.  I mounted a lathe chuck on a piece of 2x12.  Then centered the chuck below the drill press chuck, and bolt it down.  On the 2x12 first drill a 1" hole, then drill a 2" hole as deep as the head of the bolt you are using.  This is so the jig will sit flat on the drill press table.  This is assuming you use a 1-8 threaded chuck.  

To center the 4 jaw chuck, place a 1/2" steel rod in the drill's chuck, center the 4 jaw under it by tightening the 4 jaw chuck on the rod.  Then bolt or clamp the 2x12 to the table.  

I used a tommy bar style chuck, it is self centering, the tommy bars work good because a key chuck on the drill press table wouldn't do full turns.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 8, 2017)

gtriever said:


> For a floor standing press, the Porter-Cable that Lowe's has gets good reviews from several of the woodworking sites/forums.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-8-Amp-12-Speed-Floor-Drill-Press/1000132463



I got this one a couple of months ago based on the reviews.  I have been very happy with it, more than likely I'll never be in the market for a DP again. Definitely a two-person assembly.  I like the power, stability, and travel.  Also, it's a little more versatile than a bench top.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 8, 2017)

Or you could go really cheap and make the modifications that this guy did.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fyzZ7NGap8

:biggrin::biggrin:

Bill


----------



## WriteON (Oct 8, 2017)

KenV said:


> Have you thought about moving to a mill-drill???
> 
> Heavy duty bearings and shaft.  Higher precision, solid connection of chuck and shaft.  Handles lateral loads well.
> 
> Would work with cues too



I'm not familiar but will look into one. Thanks... 




Or you could go really cheap and make the modifications that this guy did.  PRETTY FUNNY...pre buyers remorse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fyzZ7NGap8


----------



## Herb G (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a 35 year old DP my Dad bought back in 1982.
It has a 3/4 hp motor, a 7/8" chuck, and has 12 speeds.
It has run well all these years, knock on wood.
It is a no name bench top model. 
The only thing I have ever done to it is replace the belts.

That reminds me, I have to get the rust off the shaft soon.
It weighs 225 lbs. & it's rock solid. I think my Dad paid $125 or so for it all those years ago. 
I have not seen it's equal on the market in the last 25 years.
The closet I can find it this one from Grizzly.
www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Drill-Press/G7943

Hope this helps. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 9, 2017)

You could always buy a cheapie and do this to it (I call it my "Lipstick on the Pig Press") :        :biggrin:


(1) DIY depth stop with digital depth gauge




(2) DIY Quill-mounted Ring Light (Walmart truck bed accessory lighting)



(3) Motorized table lift (Junkyard '92 GMC truck wiper motor, '64 Chevelle alternator bracket)


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 20, 2017)

I wanted a one and done floor model, so I dropped the dough on a PM 2800B I love that it has 6" spindle travel--so it can handle any pen blank I come up with for it--drilling on the lathe is easier to maintain centers on, but otherwise it is a PITA, and I can complete the task much quicker on my DP.
Wen stuff in general is pretty cheapy gear--that Jet you linked to is a good machine, although it's a benchtop one, I'm not sure what kind of spindle travel they have, most benchtops only have around 3" of spindle travel IME


----------



## WriteON (Nov 19, 2017)

Is a cross slide drill vise an overkill or good to have. I want to buy a drill vise for general purpose gripping....just saw the cross slide models. I'm currently drilling pen/stopper blanks and cue balls. Not sure what else I'm going to work on.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 19, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Is a cross slide drill vise an overkill or good to have. I want to buy a drill vise for general purpose gripping....just saw the cross slide models. I'm currently drilling pen/stopper blanks and cue balls. Not sure what else I'm going to work on.



Get a 2 pieces of 12x12 3/4" thick plywood.  Mark the center point on both, get a bolt that matches the threads on your lathe chuck.  For this explanation, I will use 1-8TPI threads on the chuck.  In the center of one of the pieces of plywood, drill a 1" hole, in the center of the other piece drill a 2" hole. 

Glue the 2 pieces together, and use some 1 1/4" long screws to hold it together.  When the glue dries. stick a 1-8TPI bolt about 2" long in the 2" hole so that it comes out of the 1" hole and screw your chuck down on the bolt.  

Your chuck is now ready to mount on the drill press table.  To line the chuck up, mark the center of a blank and insert in the chuck.  With a drill bit in the drill chuck, you can center the chuck and clamp the plywood in place.  

The bolt you use should be below the holding part of the lathe chuck, if too long grind or cut it shorter.   You want your blank to sit I the bottom of the chuck, like it does on the lathe.  The best chucks to use are the tommy bar kind, the cross handle on the keyed chuck can get on the way.  Too solve that, make your plywood stand taller.  I also suggest using a good grade of plywood, not the roof decking stuff.

This video will sort of help explain the process.  https://youtu.be/2_JjJ0-mStY


----------



## WriteON (Nov 21, 2017)

Talltim said:


> When money loosens up a bit I am going to on lathe drilling.



Can't go wrong. I have no complaints about drilling on the lathe. I'm getting second thoughts about buying a DP as I need one like a snail needs airbrakes. Biggest factor is space. Things are tight.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 21, 2017)

I have had bench, floor, and large floor (20” Delta) models. Currently have an 8” Ryobi. It does the job. Has a 2 3/8” stroke, so that can be a pain, but With a little creativity it drills all I need it to.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 21, 2017)

Paul in OKC said:


> I have had bench, floor, and large floor (20” Delta) models. Currently have an 8” Ryobi. It does the job. Has a 2 3/8” stroke, so that can be a pain, but With a little creativity it drills all I need it to.



Is a 3 1/8 stroke substantially better or not really. That's what the 12" Jet has.


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Nov 26, 2017)

I have this 80 year old Craftsman floor model drill press. I paid 80.00 for it of craigslist. However, it's in my shop in TN, not at my house in WI. The thing is absolutely bullet proof. I do have a cheap bench drill press from Harbor Freight. It makes a good paper weight, but that is about all. I do all my drilling on the lathe.


----------



## GDGeorge (Feb 18, 2018)

WriteON said:


> The hunt is on. First choice is a bench top. Floor is not out of the question. I have to do some rearranging. I could probably buy an inexpensive basic 8" and be happy forever. Only want it for stopper blanks..maybe a pepper mill.
> My question...what do you have. What are you doing with it. Would you buy the same again or upgrade. I'm not on a budget but don't want to spend needlessly. Thanks, Frank


This didn't mean what I thought it meant.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPW062 (Feb 19, 2018)

I recently did a lot of research.  I looked at everything mentioned in this thread so far.  To include a lot of the older heavy cast options or similar available on craigslist in my area.

I realized a few things.  First, I wanted variable speed.  'Changing belts is easy', but running things on the wrong speed is easier.  That is what most wood workers do.  Then they talk about how their drill bits aren't good steal or talk about sanding out burn marks.

The bench-tops all have pitiful travel for pen turning.  

What I decided was to take my neglect shopsmith MK V and convert to dedicated drill press like this one:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sho...UICygC&biw=1366&bih=588#imgrc=h61OrKtrSMgroM:

I am happy with the results and a decent used MK V is less than most decent drill presses without the VS or as long of spindle travel.


----------

